# Best Place For A Elgin Hairspring?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Need to replace it as the pin has snapped, wheres the best place to get one and what information do i need to tell whoever which one i need, it would be better with the hairspring **** as well as i don't think this one is correct?

Thanks in advance as usual

Jonathan


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

you need the model & size also the movement number. Try these two sites

www.ofrei.com/page298.html

http://daveswatchparts.com/


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, anywhere in the UK?

Many thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Jonathan, In my haste i assumed you were looking for a mainspring,, Go to the first site below enter the movement serial number this will provide you with the movement details you require. Then enter the Ofrei site and and search for Elgin hairspring you maybe lucky. I have used them before with no problems takes app. two weeks for delivery.

http://elgintime.dyn...time/SnumLookup

http://www.ofrei.com/page721.html


----------

